# Via le mascherine al chiuso dal 1 aprile 2022



## admin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Magari fosse vero. Ma chi ci crede…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Poi in autunno torna l'emergenza con quarta quinta dose e mascherine da sub


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Chi sa che succede in autunno....
Io voglio credere che sia tutto finito. Io spero.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso



Ma che bravi. Questi sì che sono dei governanti saggi.

Non potrò fare a meno di votarli d'ora in poi. Se mi fanno votare, eh.


----------



## Andris (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che bravi. Questi sì che sono dei governanti saggi.
> 
> Non potrò fare a meno di votarli d'ora in poi. Se mi fanno votare, eh.





>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà divertente vedere chi continuerà ad indossarla.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Di conseguenza verrà tolto anche il green pass no? Chissà questi mostri che altro inventeranno.


----------



## Andris (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari fosse vero. Ma chi ci crede…


è una cosa troppo strana dopo due anni che non fanno mai fughe in avanti, specie Roberto (senza) Speranza
sembra il contentino per far star buoni un po' i collaborazionisti che ora vogliono smantellare il green pass...
fino al 31 marzo è lunghissima ancora e può succedere di tutto con questi mascalzoni pregiudicati, basterebbe qualche minimo alito di vento o persino dati accorpati gli ultimissimi giorni per far saltare tutto


----------



## Dexter (8 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza verrà tolto anche il green pass no? Chissà questi mostri che altro inventeranno.


Assolutamente no. Non possono mica levare le restrizioni tutte insieme  questo é solo il contentino


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso



Come sempre, meglio aspettare il 31 marzo per festeggiare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Questa degli stadi un altra pagliacciata indecente


----------



## Devil man (8 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie governo quanto siete umani!!! Però poi questo autunno punto a capo ??


----------



## vota DC (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Aperto e chiuso contemporaneamente come se fosse la stessa cosa. A me sembra malafede come se qualche amichetto avesse perso l'appalto quindi le mascherine vanno tolte tutte. Scientificamente non esiste che una malattia trasmessa via aria contagi uguale all'aperto che al chiuso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà divertente vedere quelli che la metteranno ancora


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere quelli che la metteranno ancora



La metteremo ancora quelli che ora la tengono quando sono soli in auto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La metteremo ancora quelli che ora la tengono quando sono soli in auto


Quelli sono fantastici


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono fantastici



Il termine giusto è psicopatici.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari fosse vero. Ma chi ci crede…



Covid 2 (magari con altro nome) già in fase di sperimentazione avanzata.

Qualcosa si inventano, figuriamoci se buttano all'aria tutto il carrozzone. Sarà questione di poco, magari anno prossimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Covid 2 (magari con altro nome) già in fase di sperimentazione avanzata.
> 
> Qualcosa si inventano, figuriamoci se buttano all'aria tutto il carrozzone. Sarà questione di poco, magari anno prossimo.


Ma no,salterà fuori Omicron 3.exe e via


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Non possono mica levare le restrizioni tutte insieme  questo é solo il contentino


Le restrizioni verranno tolte ai vaccinati, agli italiani che hanno fatto i sacrifici col vaggino. I sorci senza vaggino invece di sacrifici non ne hanno fatti secondo i vari geni del governo dei migliori, avendo rinunciato a mesi e mesi di vita sociale e costretti a pagare il pizzo dei tamponi per poter lavorare.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere chi continuerà ad indossarla.


Guarda,se penso a quelli che la indossano in macchina da soli,fidati che passeranno mesi/anni prima che la gente si liberi la mente.


----------



## Marilson (8 Febbraio 2022)

1 Aprile lol


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Sono pronto ad essere smentito, ma il 31 marzo toglieranno anche il green pass.. le elezioni si avvicinano, le limitazioni le devono togliere volente o nolente..


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> *Sono pronto ad essere smentito, *ma il 31 marzo toglieranno anche il green pass.. le elezioni si avvicinano, le limitazioni le devono togliere volente o nolente..



Meglio non azzardare previsioni. Si saprà la verità solo a fine marzo.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio non azzardare previsioni. Si saprà la verità solo a fine marzo.


Chi si voleva vaccinare si è già vaccinato(io ad esempio), chi è contro il vaccino se non lo ha fatto in questi ultimi mesi con tantissime limitazioni per i no vax di certo non lo farà nemmeno più avanti. Tenere il green pass non ha nessunissimo senso.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Chi si voleva vaccinare si è già vaccinato(io ad esempio), chi è contro il vaccino se non lo ha fatto in questi ultimi mesi con tantissime limitazioni per i no vax di certo non lo farà nemmeno più avanti. Tenere il green pass non ha nessunissimo senso.



Quello che dici è vero ma nessuno può escludere la comparsa di qualche nuova variante.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra un incredibile, perfetto, pesce d'Aprile con richiami al secondo tragico Fantozzi. Del tipo, sera precedente falò di ferragosto anticipato. Con le mascherine. Il giorno dopo ti svegli all'alba, tutto gasato, per essere il primo ad entrare al Supermercato senza museruola. Arrivi, parcheggi, entri e... trovi la gigantografia di Speranza stile Zio Sam col dito puntato e con la frase "Cogl... ma c'hai creduto veramente?! Mettiti la pezza in faccia e non rompere le palle".


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sembra un incredibile, perfetto, pesce d'Aprile con richiami al secondo tragico Fantozzi. Del tipo, sera precedente falò di ferragosto anticipato. Con le mascherine. Il giorno dopo ti svegli all'alba, tutto gasato, per essere il primo ad entrare al Supermercato senza museruola. Arrivi, parcheggi, entri e... trovi la gigantografia di *Speranza *stile Zio Sam col dito puntato e con la frase "Cogl... ma c'hai creduto veramente?! Mettiti la pezza in faccia e non rompere le palle".



Chi di Speranza vive di speranza muore


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


non può essere così facile, dov'è l'inganno?
vediamo se la variante splinter risale dal cesso


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Covid 2 (magari con altro nome) già in fase di sperimentazione avanzata.
> 
> Qualcosa si inventano, figuriamoci se buttano all'aria tutto il carrozzone. Sarà questione di poco, magari anno prossimo.



I virostar tra poco scenderanno in massa in piazza senza mascherina per riprendere i contagi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non può essere così facile, *dov'è l'inganno?*
> vediamo se la variante splinter risale dal cesso



Lo sapremo il 31 marzo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Habemus papam


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I virostar tra poco scenderanno in massa in piazza senza mascherina per riprendere i contagi.


ahahahahah

Metadone, servirà un anno di metadone a tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> Metadone, servirà un anno di metadone a tutti.



Non si può dire cosa servirebbe a chi specula sulle paure della gente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere chi continuerà ad indossarla.


Io odio tenerla ma credo che in certi contesti, tipo supermercati o mezzi pubblici, dove si sta molto ammassati con tanti estranei, continuerò ad usarla


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io odio tenerla ma credo che in certi contesti, tipo supermercati o mezzi pubblici, dove si sta molto ammassati con tanti estranei, continuerò ad usarla


Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole. Io, comunque, fino a che non finirà del tutto, abolirei il green pass e chi è vaccinato è libero, mentre chi non lo è farei almeno consigliare l'utilizzo della mascherina negli spazi chiusi.

Poi sul fatto di chi cammina da solo con la museruola, oppure in macchin da solo, sono d'accordo. Follia.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si può dire cosa servirebbe a chi specula sulle paure della gente.


Il 99% è colpa di giornali, clickbaiting e programmi TV.

Sono loro che hanno alimentato tutto. 
Sui social è un tripudio di titoli ad effetto da 2 anni, spesso pure fuorvianti, l'importante è che fai views

Non è colpa delle virostar, sono come dei tossicodipendenti, solo che invece di eroina si fanno di notorietà

Sono malati a tutti gli effetti


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari fosse vero. Ma chi ci crede…


Pesce d’aprile


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io odio tenerla ma credo che in certi contesti, tipo supermercati o mezzi pubblici, dove si sta molto ammassati con tanti estranei, continuerò ad usarla


Puoi avere tutte le buone intenzioni e precauzioni, ma finirai col non usarla.

La prima volta che te la scordi in macchina, e non torni a prenderla, da li in poi non la userai mai più


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere chi continuerà ad indossarla.


Spero che chi la porti venga ghettizzato e deriso


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole. Io, comunque, fino a che non finirà del tutto, abolirei il green pass e chi è vaccinato è libero, mentre chi non lo è farei almeno consigliare l'utilizzo della mascherina negli spazi chiusi.
> 
> Poi sul fatto di chi cammina da solo con la museruola, oppure in macchin da solo, sono d'accordo. Follia.


Se sarà tolto l'obbligo sono felice, significa che ne stiamo uscendo e non dovrò più tenerla a lavoro.. Ma in alcuni contesti adesso che è stata sdoganata la userò volentieri.. Oltre che contro i virus in certi ambienti molto affollati è utilissima contro le cattive abitudini igieniche di certi zozzoni


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spero che chi la porti venga ghettizzato e deriso


Ho le spalle abbastanza larghe da sopportarlo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il 99% è colpa di giornali, clickbaiting e programmi TV.
> 
> Sono loro che hanno alimentato tutto.
> Sui social è un tripudio di titoli ad effetto da 2 anni, spesso pure fuorvianti, l'importante è che fai views
> ...



I malati veri hanno diritto alle cure questi devono solo sparire perché hanno fatto danni inestimabili.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho le spalle abbastanza larghe da sopportarlo


Il problema è che dal tuo commento si evince che sta pandemia ha fatto davvero tanti danni e alcuni di voi vivranno in un continuo stato di stress post traumatico.
Mi dispiace davvero credimi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io odio tenerla ma credo che in certi contesti, tipo supermercati o mezzi pubblici, dove si sta molto ammassati con tanti estranei, continuerò ad usarla



Per me mantenerla, a meno che non si entri in un porcile, sarebbe un pessimo segnale che si dà a questa società che per anni si è umiliata.

Rispetto comunque le decisioni di tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se sarà tolto l'obbligo sono felice, significa che ne stiamo uscendo e non dovrò più tenerla a lavoro.. Ma in alcuni contesti adesso che è stata sdoganata la userò volentieri.. Oltre che contro i virus in certi ambienti molto affollati è utilissima contro le cattive abitudini igieniche di certi zozzoni


L' unica cosa positiva di questi 2 anni, è che ho dimenticato cosa siano raffreddori e mal di gola e qualunque altro malanno.

Mai stato bene di salute come durante la pandemia, eppure la mascherina l' ho portata davvero poco.

Ma dal giorno 0, sicuramente smetterò di metterla pure nei luoghi dove adesso era obbligatorio.

Per me è uno stress perfino riporla in macchina ( mi da fastidio vederla ) e dovermi ricordare di prenderla quando scendo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dal tuo commento si evince che sta pandemia ha fatto davvero tanti danni e alcuni di voi vivranno in un continuo stato di stress post traumatico.
> Mi dispiace davvero credimi



I danni psicologici fatti dal martellamento mediatico non scompariranno tanto facilmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che dal tuo commento si evince che sta pandemia ha fatto davvero tanti danni e alcuni di voi vivranno in un continuo stato di stress post traumatico.
> Mi dispiace davvero credimi


Io ho zero stress, credimi..
Come ho detto in molti contesti già prima del covid avevo un senso di nausea rispetto a certi sovraffollamenti con annessi olezzi di fiati e ascelle altrui..
Di certo non mi vedrai mai camminare all'aperto con la mascherina visto che non la uso manco adesso


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me mantenerla, a meno che non si entri in un porcile, sarebbe un pessimo segnale che si dà a questa società che per anni si è umiliata.
> 
> Rispetto comunque le decisioni di tutti.


Per me è sbagliatissimo che i SANI continuino a girare dalla mascherina.

Troverei invece "rivoluzionario", come mi insegnano i tanti esperti di vita orientale, che chi è SINTOMATICO se la mettesse quando va in luoghi affollati.

Per rispetto ed educazione e un po' di igiene


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I danni psicologici fatti dal martellamento mediatico non scompariranno tanto facilmente.


Esatto e sta cosa mi fa stare male molto male
Brainwashing totale


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho zero stress, credimi..
> *Come ho detto in molti contesti già prima del covid avevo un senso di nausea rispetto a certi sovraffollamenti con annessi olezzi di fiati e ascelle altrui..*
> Di certo non mi vedrai mai camminare all'aperto con la mascherina visto che non la uso manco adesso



Patologie incurabili


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me mantenerla, a meno che non si entri in un porcile, sarebbe un pessimo segnale che si dà a questa società che per anni si è umiliata.
> 
> Rispetto comunque le decisioni di tutti.


Ci sono paesi dove la usano da anni.. Ben prima del covid..
Anche contro l'inquinamento sarebbe utile, io vivo in pianura padana dove ogni 2giorni ci ricordano che siamo il buco nero dell'inquinamento in Europa.. Però ammetto che portarla all'aperto non fa per me..


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho zero stress, credimi..
> Come ho detto in molti contesti già prima del covid avevo un senso di nausea rispetto a certi sovraffollamenti con annessi olezzi di fiati e ascelle altrui..
> Di certo non mi vedrai mai camminare all'aperto con la mascherina visto che non la uso manco adesso


Non te ne accorgi, non lo vuoi ammettere ma sta cosa ti ha segnato…
Voler usare la mascherina ancora è un chiaro sintomo come certi discorsi fatti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Patologie incurabili


La poca igiene? Concordo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me è sbagliatissimo che i SANI continuino a girare dalla mascherina.
> 
> Troverei invece "rivoluzionario", come mi insegnano i tanti esperti di vita orientale, che chi è SINTOMATICO se la mettesse quando va in luoghi affollati.
> 
> Per rispetto ed educazione e un po' di igiene



Sono d'accordo con te, ma eliminando dal quote "gli esperti di vita orientale".
Perché è proprio da quei paesi che voglio dissociarmi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto e sta cosa mi fa stare male molto male
> Brainwashing totale



Delle multinazionali farmaceutiche non ci si può fidare. Basterà paventare la possibilità di un pericoloso virus per precipitare la gente nel panico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Febbraio 2022)

Con ogni probabilità la pandemia è finita, tempo di smaltire questa coda ospedaliera intorno a marzo/aprile.
Con buona pace sia degli oltranzisti delle misure a tutti i costi (mascherina all'aperto, mai portata), sia di chi ha fatto del pianto davanti ad OGNI decisione politica la propria ragion d'essere.
Due facce della stessa medaglia che non ci mancheranno


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Delle multinazionali farmaceutiche non ci si può fidare. Basterà paventare la possibilità di un pericoloso virus per precipitare la gente nel panico.


Questo mi terrorizza. Sarà così per anni. Ad ogni raffreddore partiranno con le stupidate si possibile pandemia


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non te ne accorgi, non lo vuoi ammettere ma sta cosa ti ha segnato…
> Voler usare la mascherina ancora è un chiaro sintomo come certi discorsi fatti..


Non è questione di essere segnati, ma da tutto si deve trarre il meglio..
La mascherina è stata una tortura in molti contesti, in altri una rivelazione.. Che bello entrare nei bagni pubblici senza venire investiti dal tanfo di piscio altrui..


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono paesi dove la usano da anni.. Ben prima del covid..
> Anche contro l'inquinamento sarebbe utile, io vivo in pianura padana dove ogni 2giorni ci ricordano che siamo il buco nero dell'inquinamento in Europa.. Però ammetto che portarla all'aperto non fa per me..


Beh, ognuno fa quello che gli pare, ci sono maschi con lo smalto e la gonna, non mi sconvolgerai certo se metti la mascherina.

A parte estremismi, mi accontenterei se da questa pandemia la gente iniziasse almeno a non parlarti sul muso facendoti sentire il suo alito, che si lavasse le mani almeno 2 volte al giorno, e stia un po' attenta a sputarti in faccia quando* SA *di essere influenzato o raffreddato.
Cose che non sopportavo nemmeno nel 2019

Spero qualcuno almeno si sia fatto una cultura d' igiene generale...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di essere segnati, ma da tutto si deve trarre il meglio..
> La mascherina è stata una tortura in molti contesti, in altri una rivelazione.. Che bello entrare nei bagni pubblici senza venire investiti dal tanfo di piscio altrui..


Una rivelazione?
A questo punto mi arrendo. Non c’è più speranza….


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma eliminando dal quote "gli esperti di vita orientale".
> Perché è proprio da quei paesi che voglio dissociarmi.


ahahaah c'è un sacco di gente qui dentro che parla per conoscenza diretta del Giappone.

Era un tributo a loro.

Ricordo ad inizio pandemia i mega bisticci con gli "avvocati" della cultura cinese quando insultavamo i mangiatopi qui dentro ahahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Questo mi terrorizza*. Sarà così per anni. Ad ogni raffreddore partiranno con le stupidate si possibile pandemia



Terrorizzare, specialmente le fasce più deboli, e' la base per fare affari di ogni multinazionale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Febbraio 2022)

Se non tolgono il green pass e tutto della mascherina frega nulla. Mi viene in mente il comunicato trionfante di Salvini e soci sull'eliminazione dell'obbligo di mascherina all'aria aperta di qualche giorno fa. Una pagliacciata vera, l'unica restrizione aggirabile totalmente senza conseguenze reali. Mai tenuto mascherina all'aria aperta, mai.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Terrorizzare, specialmente le fasce più deboli, e' la base per fare affari di ogni multinazionale.


D’altronde caro mio, c’è tanta gente che ha votato
M5S…quindi crede a tutto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Con ogni probabilità la pandemia è finita, tempo di smaltire questa coda ospedaliera intorno a marzo/aprile.
> Con buona pace sia degli oltranzisti delle misure a tutti i costi (mascherina all'aperto, mai portata), sia di chi ha fatto del pianto davanti ad OGNI decisione politica la propria ragion d'essere.
> Due facce della stessa medaglia che non ci mancheranno



Questo è il mio messaggio di meno di 3 mesi fa:


pazzomania ha scritto:


> a mio personalissimo avviso la luce in fondo al tunnel la vedo.
> Non ti so dire a quanta distanza sia questa luce, ma io la vedo.



Fui nemmeno sommessamente preso per il culo, lasciai correre perchè tanto...è uguale


Detto questo se arriva la variante TheoHernandez_B3.0.4 sono io che porto sfiga.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> D’altronde caro mio, *c’è tanta gente che ha votato
> M5S*…quindi crede a tutto



Per certe scelte non esiste vaccino efficace


----------



## cris (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Buono!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo mi terrorizza. Sarà così per anni. Ad ogni raffreddore partiranno con le stupidate si possibile pandemia



Per certi versi mi viene in mente l'allerta neve o pioggia per 4 sbuffi di neve o 3 gocce con conseguente chiusura di scuole. Ad ogni starnuto panico totale diffuso dai media, misure drastiche ridicole si riblocca tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di essere segnati, ma da tutto si deve trarre il meglio..
> La mascherina è stata una tortura in molti contesti, in altri una rivelazione.. Che bello entrare nei bagni pubblici senza venire investiti dal tanfo di piscio altrui..


Io capisco benissimo cosa vuoi dire.
Non c'è nulla di male ad imparare da qualunque situazione, anzi, l' esatto opposto

Ma ( secondo me) sbagli la direzione.

Non devi *essere tu* a vivere bardato, ma semmai chi è malato dovrebbe aver tratto l' insegnamento che non è una bestemmia stare attento a contagiare gli altri.

Se ti da fastidio il puzzo in giro fai come ne "Il silenzio degli innocenti" , del video che ti metto vai al minuto 1:00


----------



## pazzomania (8 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (8 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per certi versi mi viene in mente l'allerta neve o pioggia per 4 sbuffi di neve o 3 gocce con conseguente chiusura di scuole. Ad ogni starnuto panico totale diffuso dai media, misure drastiche ridicole si riblocca tutto.


Molto molto molto peggio…


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Molto molto molto peggio…



Nella storia è sempre stato così. Bisogna saper discernere. Ora la paura della gente guerra contro il nemico alle porte non funziona più ma ci sono filoni più redditizi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di essere segnati, ma da tutto si deve trarre il meglio..
> La mascherina è stata una tortura in molti contesti, in altri una rivelazione.. Che bello entrare nei bagni pubblici senza venire investiti dal tanfo di piscio altrui..



Capisco il tuo discorso, del resto io ho preso l'autobus per 4 anni all'università e mi veniva da vomitare con tutta quella puzza di sudore (per non parlare di altro), soprattutto delle "risorse" che salivano incuranti della capienza, ammassandosi come mucche in una stalla.
Ragion per cui ad un certo punto ho cominciato ad usare l'auto, anche se più scomodo.

Ma in questi due anni di pandemia io non ho patito troppo le restrizioni, il green pass e altre cose che fanno andare di matto la gente.. io mi sono sentito umiliato dalla mascherina. E' una questione quasi filosofica.
Vivere in una società uniformata, fredda, indistinguibile come in quei documentari raccapriccianti sulla Cina, senza potere vedere le persone in volto. Espressioni del volto abolite, emozioni azzerate, caratteristiche peculiari di ciascuno annullate .
Io ci ho sofferto come una bestia in un mondo distopico del genere. Mi ha segnato.
In questi due anni ho conosciuto delle persone e non le ho mai viste con il loro vero volto, allucinante. Per sapere che volto avessero ho dovuto cercarle su Instagram, non potrei immaginare una vergogna peggiore per uno come me che odia i social network.

Quindi non indosserò mai più una mascherina in vita mia (e mai messa all'aperto nemmeno prima, solo al chiuso). Quando entrerò in un cesso preferirò mettermi una molletta sul naso, piuttosto che la mascherina


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, ognuno fa quello che gli pare, ci sono maschi con lo smalto e la gonna, non mi sconvolgerai certo se metti la mascherina.
> 
> A parte estremismi, mi accontenterei se da questa pandemia la gente iniziasse almeno a non parlarti sul muso facendoti sentire il suo alito, che si lavasse le mani almeno 2 volte al giorno, e stia un po' attenta a sputarti in faccia quando* SA *di essere influenzato o raffreddato.
> Cose che non sopportavo nemmeno nel 2019
> ...


Be qualcuno spero si sarà reso conto con la mascherina che mangiare aglio ha effetti collaterali..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco benissimo cosa vuoi dire.
> Non c'è nulla di male ad imparare da qualunque situazione, anzi, l' esatto opposto
> 
> Ma ( secondo me) sbagli la direzione.
> ...


Giriamo col vicks in tasca!


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, del resto io ho preso l'autobus per 4 anni all'università e mi veniva da vomitare con tutta quella puzza di sudore (per non parlare di altro), soprattutto delle "risorse" che salivano incuranti della capienza, ammassandosi come mucche in una stalla.
> Ragion per cui ad un certo punto ho cominciato ad usare l'auto, anche se più scomodo.
> 
> Ma in questi due anni di pandemia io non ho patito troppo le restrizioni, il green pass e altre cose che fanno andare di matto la gente.. io mi sono sentito umiliato dalla mascherina. E' una questione quasi filosofica.
> ...


Capisco il tuo discorso, ma non fraintendetemi, io non sono un fanatico della mascherina.. La detesto.. Portarla a lavoro mi da sui nervi, all'aperto mai portata praticamente.. Xo se in alcuni contesti selezionati può venire utile perché no?
Per certe professioni la metterei obbligatoria, tipo chi maneggia il cibo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, ma non fraintendetemi, io non sono un fanatico della mascherina.. La detesto.. Portarla a lavoro mi da sui nervi, all'aperto mai portata praticamente.. Xo se in alcuni contesti selezionati può venire utile perché no?
> Per certe professioni la metterei obbligatoria, tipo chi maneggia il cibo..



Ci sono dei cuochi che purtroppo si infilano anche le mani dove non batte il sole, per quelli ci vorrebbero anche i guanti obbligatori.

Immaginate Sarri mentre cucina, con tutte le caccole appiccicate al dito


----------



## fabri47 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei cuochi che purtroppo si infilano anche le mani dove non batte il sole, per quelli ci vorrebbero anche i guanti obbligatori.
> 
> Immaginate Sarri mentre cucina, *con tutte le caccole appiccicate al dito*


E di Martufello Loew ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## gabri65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, ma non fraintendetemi, io non sono un fanatico della mascherina.. La detesto.. Portarla a lavoro mi da sui nervi, all'aperto mai portata praticamente.. Xo se in alcuni contesti selezionati può venire utile perché no?
> Per certe professioni la metterei obbligatoria, tipo chi maneggia il cibo..



Perdona la domanda, anche se sicuramente capirai dove voglio andare a parare, riallacciandomi ai post di prima.

E come mai prima non la mettevi ?


----------



## Mika (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Tranquilli è un pesce d'aprile


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei cuochi che purtroppo si infilano anche le mani dove non batte il sole, per quelli ci vorrebbero anche i guanti obbligatori.
> 
> *Immaginate Sarri mentre cucina, con tutte le caccole appiccicate al dito *



Vuoi terrorizzarci pure tu?


----------



## honua (8 Febbraio 2022)

Io non sono vaccinato e sto subendo tutte le restrizioni del green pass, ma oggettivamente credo che la mascherina all'interno continuerò ad usarla anche se dovessero eliminarla. Alla fine d'inverno non mi provoca chissà quale fastidio e comunque credo che abbia contribuito a non farmi contagiare almeno sino ad ora. D'estate magari la chirurgica solo all'interno ed in presenza di altre persone. Non mi sembra chissa quale limitazione, mi rode molto ma molto più il c.lo per sta scemenza del green pass


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Io non sono vaccinato e sto subendo tutte le restrizioni del green pass, ma oggettivamente credo che la mascherina all'interno continuerò ad usarla anche se dovessero eliminarla. Alla fine d'inverno non mi provoca chissà quale fastidio e comunque credo che abbia contribuito a non farmi contagiare almeno sino ad ora. D'estate magari la chirurgica solo all'interno ed in presenza di altre persone. Non mi sembra chissa quale limitazione, mi rode molto ma molto più il c.lo per sta scemenza del green pass



Il green pass magari un giorno lo tireranno via, ma con la mascherina volontaria non perderanno occasione per additare e ghettizzare i non vaccinati come appestati, marchiati con la mascherina.
Pensateci.


----------



## honua (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il green pass magari un giorno lo tireranno via, ma con la mascherina volontaria non perderanno occasione per additare e ghettizzare i non vaccinati come appestati, marchiati con la mascherina.
> Pensateci.



No, non sono d'accordo.
Utilizzare la mascherina è secondo me il metodo migliore per difendersi da un virus che comunque c'è. Anche i vaccinati dovrebbero usarla per non contrarre il virus. Con la mascherina usata abitualmente, e volontariamente, al chiuso, decade psicologicamente la pseudo distinzione tra vaccinati e non.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarà divertente vedere chi continuerà ad indossarla.


in contesti di assembramento continuerò a metterla.
non ci vedo nulla di male.

non è che chi non la mette è un supereroe


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me mantenerla, a meno che non si entri in un porcile, sarebbe un pessimo segnale che si dà a questa società che per anni si è umiliata.
> 
> Rispetto comunque le decisioni di tutti.


la società han problemi ben più gravi di una mascherina indossata oppure no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> No, non sono d'accordo.
> Utilizzare la mascherina è secondo me il metodo migliore per difendersi da un virus che comunque c'è. Anche i vaccinati dovrebbero usarla per non contrarre il virus. Con la mascherina usata abitualmente, e volontariamente, al chiuso, decade psicologicamente la pseudo distinzione tra vaccinati e non.



Ma questo scenario è irreale.
Immaginando che non reintroducano l'obbligo (e ho i miei dubbi, solamente ipotizzo uno scenario senza pandemia) il 90% dei vaccinati tra qualche mese non la userà più.
Non ci sarà nessuna decadenza psicologica, anzi ci sarà una maggiore distinzione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> la società han problemi ben più gravi di una mascherina indossata oppure no.



La mascherina non è un problema della società, ne è lo specchio.

E adesso esco dalla discussione perché il mio parere l'ho già espresso in lungo e in largo, non mi piace essere logorroico.
Chi vuol capire, ha capito.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Usare la mascherina ha anche i suoi vantaggi.
ci sono contesti dove è inutile, ma altri dove invece usarla sarebbe sinonimo di civiltà (sui mezzi ad esempio)
Così come l'igenizzazione delle mani o dei mezzi/attrezzi (penso alle palestre ad esempio)

tutte cose che si andranno via via a dimenticare e torneremo a starnutirci in faccia l'uno con l'altro.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi a lavoro la potrò levare!? Quindi il covid in quella data di fatto sarà sparito?!


----------



## enigmistic02 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ipocondriaci ne abbiamo?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi a lavoro la potrò levare!?



Troppo presto per dirlo, la notizia è che ad aprile finisce per la prima volta lo stato d'emergenza iniziato nel 2020 e quindi anche l'obbligo di mascherine al chiuso, come comunicato da Speranza.

Ma possono sempre fare un decreto per specificare casi particolari.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Febbraio 2022)

il greenpass booster adesso è illimitato, ma c'è una bella dicitura ''potrà essere emesso un nuovo qr code dopo 18 mesi . Non mollano un quarzo questi


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, con l’ordinanza firmata da Speranza, e con la fine dello Stato di Emergenza il prossimo 31 marzo (se confermato) sarà possibile togliere le mascherine anche al chiuso


Chi se ne frega.
Devono togliere il green pass!!!


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

*Prima notizia Ansa: fonti di governo smentiscono la voce circolata ieri*

*"Via le mascherine il 1 Aprile ?*
*Non è detto, tutto dipenderà dai dati epidemiologici"*


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

ormai sono prevedibili come un film di Rocco Siffredi, infatti scritto subito ieri che non fosse credibile questa fuga in avanti, peraltro non hanno neanche le palle di mettere i nomi per non bruciarsi
"fonti accreditate di governo" dettano all'Ansa cosa scrivere

non si può dare un segnale di fine trincea, ancora nel fossato con lo scolapasta in testa a lottare contro il nemico invisibile


----------



## Devil man (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai sono prevedibili come un film di Rocco Siffredi, non hanno neanche le palle di mettere i nomi
> "fonti accreditate di governo" dettano all'Ansa cosa scrivere


a tirare la corda poi si strappa... guarda ieri Brunetta che veniva scortato da 10 robocop e veniva fischiato e insultato in piazza...
intanto lui gridava " bellissima piazza bellissima piazza, abbasso il fascismo evviva la democrazia " sotto i fischi
questo nano di m.. dovrà vivere per sempre con la scorta al suo fianco... 

imbarazzante..


----------



## fabri47 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Come ho detto prima questi sono pericolosi. Io, sinceramente, alla notizia della fine dello stato di emergenza ho tremato, perchè conoscendo questi potrebbero inventarsi cose più gravi tipo legittimare green pass e mascherine mettendole in costituzione. Basti vedere che hanno sostituito i lockdown con false riaperture e ricatti continui, al punto che mi sentivo più tranquillo con il Conte-bis, che almeno quando riapriva non rompeva a nessuno.


----------



## Andris (9 Febbraio 2022)

*Pregliasco fa un video in strada sotto l'ospedale:

"E' una guerra di trincea, non lampo

L'attuale mortalita' alta deriva dall'ondata subita durante le festivita' 

Spero che possiamo permetterci una nuova normalità, io spero con prudenza e progressività "*


Ansa

**


----------



## Raryof (9 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a tirare la corda poi si strappa... guarda ieri Brunetta che veniva scortato da 10 robocop e veniva fischiato e insultato in piazza...
> intanto lui gridava " bellissima piazza bellissima piazza, abbasso il fascismo evviva la democrazia " sotto i fischi
> questo nano di m.. dovrà vivere per sempre con la scorta al suo fianco...
> 
> imbarazzante..


Non possono nemmeno tirargli i sassi visto che in mezzo alla folla e ai guardiolai del corpo scompare del tutto... ci vorrebbe Gargamella....
La mascherina non appena l'avremo tolta quelle 2-3 volte non sarà più un problema, nei negozi e un po' ovunque si sono sempre mantenute le distanze di 1 metro o 2, ma la gente è talmente lobotomizzata che probabilmente pensa ancora di portare in casa il virus sotto le scarpe o sul volante, ricordatevi che 'sta gente vi ha fatto mettere i guanti in lattice per andare a fare la spesa, hanno lavorato sulla testa delle persone e sanno che se mollano un po' finisce il giochino, finisce la farsa, a meno che l'obbiettivo non sia far finire la farsa sanitaria ma mantenere il green pass come strumento "utile" in caso di future pandemie, lì ci sarà da sputare, sì, sputare sulla testa dei nani, delle istituzioni, di chi pensa di prendere per il culo le persone solo per salvarle preventivamente a vita con strumenti che sono tutto tranne che sanitari, strumenti che sono manipolati e manipolabili e ledono i diritti del libero cittadino.
Dovrebbero pure smetterla di far tamponare gente che non ha nulla, se uno ha sintomi 'sta a casa, ma basta con le quarantene, con le minchiate, un tempo si andava a scuola col moccio che colava, con la tosse e con le mezze bronchiti, con le orecchie tappate e col mal di gola, adesso, diciamolo, hanno totalmente rovinato la crescita delle future generazioni, gli hanno rovinato l'infanzia, la scuola, la comprensione del mondo che tutti noi abbiamo sviluppato in maniera indipendente e molto lontana da quella che è la lobotomizzazione attuale innescata dal terrore mediatico e politico, un tempo si vedevano le cose con molta più leggerezza, se un bambino cresce senza leggerezza sarà un adulto depensante e strutturato male, un bambino che ha già paura del mondo quando invece non dovrebbe averla, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Febbraio 2022)

@Blu71 comunque grazie alla mascherina non ho più preso un raffreddore dal 2019


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pregliasco fa un video in strada sotto l'ospedale:
> 
> "E' una guerra di trincea, non lampo
> 
> ...


Abito vicino ad un ospedale... non si sente mai una sirena. Rispetto a 2 anni fa c'è una differenza abissale.
L'ospedale di cui parla Pregliasco credo si trovi in una realtà parallela, o nei camerini di La7.


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Febbraio 2022)

io penso che l'italiota medio fra poco avrà ben altro a cui pensare...
grecia docet!
auguri a tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abito vicino ad un ospedale... non si sente mai una sirena. Rispetto a 2 anni fa c'è una differenza abissale.
> L'ospedale di cui parla Pregliasco credo si trovi in una realtà parallela, o nei camerini di La7.


È pazzo. Per lui sta finendo la pacchia ed essendo un nessuno, un falliro, poi che farà senza pandemia?
Dovranno tornare tutti nel buco di letame dal quale sono venuti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Prima notizia Ansa: fonti di governo smentiscono la voce circolata ieri*
> 
> *"Via le mascherine il 1 Aprile ?*
> *Non è detto, tutto dipenderà dai dati epidemiologici"*



Porci...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io penso che l'italiota medio fra poco avrà ben altro a cui pensare...
> grecia docet!
> auguri a tutti.



Gli spiegheranno che è colpa della Cina, di Putin o forse dei Black Bloc. Non sopravvalutare l'Italiano medio


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Usare la mascherina ha anche i suoi vantaggi.
> ci sono contesti dove è inutile, ma altri dove invece usarla sarebbe sinonimo di civiltà (sui mezzi ad esempio)
> Così come l'igenizzazione delle mani o dei mezzi/attrezzi (penso alle palestre ad esempio)
> 
> tutte cose che si andranno via via a dimenticare e torneremo a starnutirci in faccia l'uno con l'altro.


A me questi discorsi fanno paura. Mi puzza di lavaggio del cervello e non mi fa ben sperare per il futuro. Sarà difficile uscire da questo pantano in italia….la gente è il problema


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai sono prevedibili come un film di Rocco Siffredi, infatti scritto subito ieri che non fosse credibile questa fuga in avanti, peraltro non hanno neanche le palle di mettere i nomi per non bruciarsi
> "fonti accreditate di governo" dettano all'Ansa cosa scrivere
> 
> non si può dare un segnale di fine trincea, ancora nel fossato con lo scolapasta in testa a lottare contro il nemico invisibile


Ma figurati se tolgono mascherine e stato di emergenza. Continuerà per tutto il 2022


----------



## Raryof (9 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io penso che l'italiota medio fra poco avrà ben altro a cui pensare...
> grecia docet!
> auguri a tutti.


Esatto, Draghi è stato messo lì per evitare che l'Italia potesse mirare ad uscire dall'€, una volta che saranno arrivati i "soldi" della grande e formidabile Ue l'Italia sarà completamente incatenata al suo destino che è il default, è il famoso big MES, tanto odiato un tempo, ma oggi è realtà.
Vogliono mettere le mani nelle tasche degli italiani ma secondo sanno perfettamente che l'€ non potrà durare, l'Italia senza l'€ avrebbe i suoi problemi ma sarebbe più libera e più competitiva, avrebbe da pensare solamente ai problemi interni e potrebbe trovare soluzioni distaccate da quella che è l'agenda di Bruxelles.
Questa classe politica inetta invece sopravvive proprio grazie al commissariamento della politica stessa (Mattarella applaudito quando ha parlato di poteri sovranazionali giustamente prioritari rispetto alla democrazia o alla sovranità del paese ne è un grande esempio), ma questo gli italiani lo capiranno presto quando torneranno a votare e non ci sarà nulla da votare o sostenere.
Io mi chiedo però fin quando durerà questa farsa, fin dove potranno osare.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se tolgono mascherine e stato di emergenza. Continuerà per tutto il 2022


se tolgonolo stato di emergenza è solo per la legge, credo che siamo gia molto oltre la possibile estensione;
ma sappiamo benissimo che è una mossa solo di facciata e possono fare quello che gli pare.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tolgonolo stato di emergenza è solo per la legge, credo che siamo gia molto oltre la possibile estensione;
> ma sappiamo benissimo che è una mossa solo di facciata e possono fare quello che gli pare.


Esattamente. Poi c’è pure una nutrita fan base..


----------



## gabri65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Il 2023 si avvicina, sempre si possa votare.

E' bene cominciare a fare i "democratici" pieni di senno e buon senso.

Se tolgono lo stato di emergenza allora vedrete, vedrete.

Partirà una propaganda cosmica, roba che quella terroristica è stata un'inezia, su come sono stati bravi a gestire tutto con incredibile competenza e nonostante tutto il mondo no-vax li avesse minacciati di morte costringendoli nei campi di concentramento. Serial televisivi, innumerevoli report su come ne siamo usciti, celebrazioni degne di premi Nobel e Oscar al dovere civico.

Ci faranno due @@ così, da nausea proprio. Sberanza e co ospitati 6 o 7 volte al dì, e vairologi nuovi leader di partito.

Poi, dopo ...


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Prima notizia Ansa: fonti di governo smentiscono la voce circolata ieri*
> 
> *"Via le mascherine il 1 Aprile ?*
> *Non è detto, tutto dipenderà dai dati epidemiologici"*


Ma va là? Non sono un veggente, ma Prevedo già la variante intorno al 15 marzo, proroga dell'emergenza intanto fino a giugno (ovviamente poi spostata a dicembre)


----------



## vota DC (9 Febbraio 2022)

Mmm tuttora i morti aumentano (oltre 400)...per me sono capaci di togliere la mascherina per un giorno e poi spalmare i dati e chiedere uno stato di megaemergenza e altre robe con nomi altisonanti per dare ancora più poteri a Draghi. E magari proporre il presidenzialismo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tolgonolo stato di emergenza è solo per la legge, credo che siamo gia molto oltre la possibile estensione;
> ma sappiamo benissimo che è una mossa solo di facciata e possono fare quello che gli pare.



Basta toglierlo e rimetterlo dopo una settimana, non ci vuole poi molto. Basta vedere come hanno aggirato le regole sull'elezioni del presidente della repubblica. E' evidente a tutti che le norme non consentono una rielezione, ma si preferisce far finta di non capire le parole e interpretare tutto a convenienza e dire che non è vietato. Ci si attacca a virgole pretesti e tutto per aggirare principi chiarissimi.

Sono come i grammar nazi, tu fai un discorso importante, lungo con un preciso senso, ma invece di andare nel merito guardano le virgole, il congiuntivo ecc..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 comunque grazie alla mascherina non ho più preso un raffreddore dal 2019


Io grazie alla mascherina sembro più giovane


----------



## pazzomania (9 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pregliasco fa un video in strada sotto l'ospedale:
> 
> "E' una guerra di trincea, non lampo
> 
> ...


Lui e Bassetti sono il Milan-Inter della virologia, se la giocano secondo per secondo come presenziate televisive.

Probabilmente loro 2 non dormono da 2 interi anni, sono onnipresenti su ogni rete TV ( pure quelli locali Bergamasche) ad ogni ora, dal mattino alla mezzanotte.

Per loro, ne serviranno due di anni di metadone, non ne basta uno come per gli altri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ai primi di Marzo uscirà la variante "Imprezacondeltaevo" e ci faranno andare in giro con il casco integrale delle moto


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tolgonolo stato di emergenza è solo per la legge, credo che siamo gia molto oltre la possibile estensione;
> ma sappiamo benissimo che è una mossa solo di facciata e possono fare quello che gli pare.


Legge? Quale legge?
Non siamo più una repubblica parlamentare già da un pò, la legge e la stessa Costituzione sono carta straccia in nome della crociata contro la pandemia ad interim.
Sai per esempio quanto ha legiferato il Parlamento durante il governo del Mostro? 0.
87% decreti, il restante sono conversioni in legge di normative europee mai rese discutibili.
In compenso il Parlamento è stato anche utile: 28 (inutili) fiducie votate per il governissimo, neanche con Renzi o Berlusconi ce ne erano state mediamente così tante.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Legge? Quale legge?
> Non siamo più una repubblica parlamentare già da un pò, la legge e la stessa Costituzione sono carta straccia in nome della crociata contro la pandemia ad interim.
> Sai per esempio quanto ha legiferato il Parlamento durante il governo del Mostro? 0.
> 87% decreti, il restante sono conversioni in legge di normative europee mai rese discutibili.
> In compenso il Parlamento è stato anche utile: *28 (inutili) fiducie votate per il governissimo, neanche con Renzi o Berlusconi ce ne erano state mediamente così tante.*


Neanche con Monti, ed ho preso il più criminale prima di draghi e conte


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdona la domanda, anche se sicuramente capirai dove voglio andare a parare, riallacciandomi ai post di prima.
> 
> E come mai prima non la mettevi ?


Non era un qualcosa che conoscevo, sembrava una cosa aliena al nostro mondo... Adesso è un oggetto sdoganato..
Prima dell 'aids qualcuno usava i preservativi? Adesso vengono usati anche per altre malattie sessualmente trasmissibili xke c'è la coscienza del pericolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei cuochi che purtroppo si infilano anche le mani dove non batte il sole, per quelli ci vorrebbero anche i guanti obbligatori.
> 
> Immaginate Sarri mentre cucina, con tutte le caccole appiccicate al dito


Meglio non pensarci.. Figurati se un cuoco se ha prurito al sedere o alle palle se poi va a lavarsi le mani..
O un cameriere...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non era un qualcosa che conoscevo, sembrava una cosa aliena al nostro mondo... Adesso è un oggetto sdoganato..
> Prima dell 'aids qualcuno usava i preservativi? Adesso vengono usati anche per altre malattie sessualmente trasmissibili xke c'è la coscienza del pericolo



In effetti per qualcuno, tipo i politicanti nostrani, la mascherina ha stessa funzione del profilattico.


----------

